# Uefa Europa league 02-03 December



## OddsPoster (Nov 30, 2009)

02 Dec 18:00 AEK Athens v Everton 2.90 3.25 2.40 +18  
02 Dec 18:00 BATE Borisov v Benfica 4.50 3.50 1.80 +18  
02 Dec 18:00 FC Salzburg v Lazio 2.75 3.30 2.50 +18  
02 Dec 18:00 FC Twente v Fenerbahce 2.25 3.30 3.20 +18  
02 Dec 18:00 Levski Sofia v Villarreal 8.00 4.50 1.40 +18  
02 Dec 18:00 Sheriff Tiraspol v Steaua Bucharest 2.75 3.30 2.50 +18  
02 Dec 20:00 Anderlecht v Dinamo Zagreb 1.53 3.90 6.50 +18  
02 Dec 20:00 Celtic v Hapoel Tel-Aviv 1.80 3.50 4.50 +18  
02 Dec 20:00 Hamburg v Rapid Vienna 1.40 4.50 8.00 +18  
02 Dec 20:00 Politehnica Timisoara v Ajax 4.33 3.60 1.80 +18  
02 Dec 20:00 Slavia Prague v Genoa 3.60 3.40 2.00 +18  
02 Dec 20:00 Valencia v Lille 1.66 3.60 5.50 +18  
03 Dec 18:00 FC Copenhagen v CFR Cluj 1.80 3.50 4.50 +18  
03 Dec 18:00 FK Austria Vienna v Athletic Bilbao 3.90 3.40 1.95 +18  
03 Dec 18:00 PSV v Sparta Prague 1.50 4.20 6.25 +18  
03 Dec 18:00 Shakhtar Donetsk v Club Brugge 1.40 4.33 8.50 +18  
03 Dec 18:00 Toulouse v Partizan Belgrade 1.36 4.50 9.50 +18  
03 Dec 18:00 Werder Bremen v Nacional 1.40 4.50 8.00 +18  
03 Dec 20:00 Dinamo Bucuresti v SK Sturm Graz 1.95 3.40 3.90 +18  
03 Dec 20:00 Fulham v CSKA Sofia 1.22 6.00 13.00 +18  
03 Dec 20:00 Galatasaray v Panathinaikos 2.00 3.30 3.75 +18  
03 Dec 20:00 Roma v Basel 1.44 4.20 7.50 +17  
03 Dec 20:00 Sporting v Heerenveen 1.53 3.80 6.75 +18  
03 Dec 20:00 Ventspils v Hertha Berlin 3.80 3.40 2.00 +18


----------



## free bet (Nov 30, 2009)

looking mighty good for a Celtic win here at 1.8 odds at home...


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 30, 2009)

Levski Sofia v Villarreal 8.00 4.50 1.40 

Villareal are 11th at the Spanish Primera Liga, Levski after the bad start in the bulgarian championship now are 3rd with 4 or 5 wins in a row. Villareal is playing weak now. In the last 5 away matches in all tournaments they have 4 losses and 1 draw. Levski doesn't have any chances to continue and will play only for prestige, in the first match Villareal won 1-0. 
Prediction: X


----------



## BettingTiger (Dec 2, 2009)

Anderlecht v Dinamo Zagreb

Anderlecht are first in the group along with Ajax, while Dinamo's chances to qualify are minor. In this group noone has still beaten Anderlecht. Dinamo showed some good games, but they don't have the class to compete with Anderlecht.
Prediction: 1


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 3, 2009)

too bad I thought this crap of team Levski can win a point and even score a goal...

Adding: Sporting X Roma


----------



## MrsCasanova (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone know who won yesterdays games?


----------

